# 16 yr new member pics



## magic_stick (Aug 25, 2004)

Hey guys I'm currently 16 years old fixin to be 17.........I joined the fourm cause i found a link off of bb.com makin fun of lil swole....lol anyways here are some pictures comments are welcome...I will post diet and workout ir people ask......


Jessica


----------



## I'm Trying (Aug 25, 2004)

Pretty impressive for a almost 17yo! Welcome to IM!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 25, 2004)

Awesome legs, as a sixteen year old aswell im jealous.


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Aug 25, 2004)

Damn... You look like you have great potential. This is definitely your sport. And keep posting those pictures, I think we could better assess you if you were wearing a thong.. Think about it !!   Did you say 16 ?


----------



## Arnold (Aug 25, 2004)

magic_stick welcome to IM! 

you have some serious genetics, play sports? 

if not you should!


----------



## PreMier (Aug 25, 2004)

Welcome to IM

Yea, you are a cutie.  Too young though.


----------



## gococksDJS (Aug 25, 2004)

Damn, you have got some serious legs. What i wouldn't give for your genetics


----------



## BritChick (Aug 25, 2004)

Nice!!!


----------



## cappo5150 (Aug 25, 2004)

Very nice, has anyone told you that you look like that 80's singer Neneh Cherry?

http://stat.discogs.com/A/11449-001.jpg


----------



## I'm Trying (Aug 25, 2004)

cappo5150 said:
			
		

> Very nice, has anyone told you that you look like that 80's singer Neneh Cherry?
> 
> http://stat.discogs.com/A/11449-001.jpg



Neneh Cherry looks like Alicia Keys or vice versa.


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 26, 2004)

WoW  !  

Welcome to IM !


----------

